# shift light install



## thorton0 (Sep 2, 2009)

i bought an aftermarket shift light. just a stand alone light since i have the factory tachometer. i need to connect it to an ignition wire, or a tach wire. It would be the same wire for an aftermarket tachometer. can anyone tell me where and what wire to use. thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

See if this location is of any help to you:

http://www.********.com/FSM/Sentra/2002/di.pdf

Substitute *********** with "n i c o c l u b " no spaces. If you just need ignition power, you could probably just tap into any of the fuses that come on once you turn the key - radio, cigarette lighter etc etc.


----------



## thorton0 (Sep 2, 2009)

so, after alot of searching, i see some posts that say that i need a tach adapter and some that say there is a wire under the dash that can be used. i can't find out which wire.

chimmike will probably call me a dumbass, thats just how he rolls.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

thorton0 said:


> chimmike will probably call me a dumbass, thats just how he rolls.


LMAO!!! ^^^^^^

Did you check the link I sent you above - it should tell you which wire runs to the ECM for the tach, no??


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

believe it or not, there should be a tach signal wire from the ecu to the dash. That's the signal you'd have to use, if it were to work at all.

there are some shift lights that have adapters built in. I used one for a BRIEF period back on my turbo b15, but it spent most of the time covered up because it was too fuckin bright, can't remember for the life of me which one it was. cost me $90 tho.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dumbass...


----------



## thorton0 (Sep 2, 2009)

chimmike said:


> believe it or not, there should be a tach signal wire from the ecu to the dash. That's the signal you'd have to use, if it were to work at all.


any idea which wire that is? or where i could find it?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

b15sentra.net might have an FSM listed somewhere that should have the pinout diagram.


----------



## thorton0 (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.********.com/FSM/Sentra/2002/di.pdf
i don't think i'm smart enough to figure this out.


----------



## thorton0 (Sep 2, 2009)

Faja said:


> http://www.********.com/FSM/Sentra/2002/di.pdf
> Substitute *********** with "n i c o c l u b " no spaces.


i do not understand this. its complicated, and i'm not sure what wireing is what.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well you need to find the main diagram on page 11 or 12, then look thru the rest of the pages to identify what each number wire is/what color it is.

Of course it's complicated. This isn't a v8 with a distributor and a carb. If you want to install that thing, you gotta dig for the info on it.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

You should be able to tap directly into the tach wire in the engine bay also, there should be a 3 wire harness near the coil pack and one of them should be for the tach but I don't know which color it is.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no, the tach wire pre-ecu doesn't work. not on the coil-on-plug ignition cars.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Is that because the ECU gives the actual rpms whereas the tach wire just tells you engine is on or off?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well technically there are 4 tach signal wires that go to the ecu from the coils, the ecu interprets them and the single tach wire to the cluster is a form of the conversion that I think the shift light can use.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

thanks for the info, good to know.


----------

